# LA Jew says.... Hey



## scottsta (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey all

This is a lot like putting a HELLO MY NAME IS... TAG on. Something that normally repels me unless I can find a good dose of Valium.

I'm a film music editor dating back 29 years or so. Now I'm a 'composer' since I scored my first film, Payback Straight UP almost 2 years ago. (Lots of legal wrangling in between) 

I've worked with some giants over the years including Goldsmith and Clapton. I mention these names not to drop them, but because they have molded or inspired my career in ways they will never know. 

I have secretly blogged about those experiences here

http://reelstories.blogspot.com/2006/10/jerry-goldsmith.html (http://reelstories.blogspot.com/2006/10 ... smith.html)

and here

http://reelstories.blogspot.com/2006/08/clapton-and-guitar-center-part-1.html (http://reelstories.blogspot.com/2006/08 ... art-1.html)

I hope you find some inspiration from them. I did. 

Scott


----------



## ComposerDude (Jun 18, 2007)

Scott - Welcome to VI!

-Peter


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Scott,

welcome to this board!
 
Even more impressive than your blog is your list as music editor. There is much to learn from you for sure.

(Cannot tell yet about your music since I missed this one, sorry, but next time in the video store I will look for it.)

Hannes


----------



## scottsta (Jun 19, 2007)

Hannes_F @ Tue Jun 19 said:


> Hi Scott,
> 
> welcome to this board!
> 
> ...



Hi Hannes.

Actually, I have much to learn from you guys. Which is why i'm here.


----------



## Thonex (Jun 19, 2007)

Oi Vay schmear!!! :D 

Welcome to our funny farm.

Cheers,

T


----------

